# Acre for Sale in Rural Newfoundland, PA hilltop with view



## SecureLand (Feb 24, 2011)

I've owned this for about 8 years and was going to go out there from my California home to put a small house/cottage to use any time of the year. It's on a slope. Not cleared yet so there's plenty of wood later for fires and art projects. But, I'm not going out there now and am selling the full acre for only $3400. It's great because the structure can sit up high and never have flooding but also landscaping can be set up to compliment the natural canvas there.
It's by the bed and breakfast the French Manor and those owners own the land surrounding it on that side of the road. So, I imagine it will be left like that--all trees and quiet for some time to come. Very private. If anyone wants to check it out let me know. LOW taxes under $20 yearly. I'm going to get something around here instead of all the way out there for a second hang out I think. It's lots 30/31 Huntingdon Drive. That paved road is Hucklberry on the east where the small dirt road seen through the tree tops leads up to it. Over 230' road frontage...anyway. I think it's a pretty cool spot. You?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Well done, looks like a pic of the "view" would complete your thread. That is a very reasonable price, too!


----------

